# مشكلة تحميل الملفات



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (12 مارس 2009)

ارجو من ادارة المنتدى ان ترشدنى الى طريقة اسهل لتحميل الملفات
حيث اننى مقيد بحجم محدد لا يزيد عن 2.44 ميجابيت
ملاحظة 
عندى و الحمد لله مكتبة هندسية ضخمة اريد ارسالها للمنتدى و لكنى اواجة صعوبة كبيرة فى التحميل


ساعدونى ​


----------



## سيد محمد محمود (12 مارس 2009)

Thanks for the engineer of this proposal and we 
Extend to you our voices to the Forum


----------



## gearbox (12 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا علي هذا المجهود 
و ممكن اما تجزء هذه الملفات عن طريق برنامج winrar
او تقوم برفعها علي اي من مواقع الرفع
انظر الي هذا الموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=122936
اتمني اني اكون افدتك
و يا ريت لو تقدر تجيبلب
cswip plant inspection


----------



## eng_ahmed_moh (15 مارس 2009)

يرجى الدخول على الرابط التالى

وان شاء الله يفى بالغرض
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t92764.html


----------

